# Open GL Fehler.. sizes mis-match ...



## suid (11. März 2003)

aloha, 

ich hab hier folgendes Problem.

Ich habe mir WinXp Pro. installiert, soweit sogut ..

Dazu habe ich mir auch gleich die neuesten Detonator Treiber runtergeladen und DirectX 9 installiert.

Nun steh ich aber vor dem Problem das OpenGL nicht funktioniert wenn man 2 Monitore nutzt. Zumindest behauptet das Nvidia ... aber früher lief das Problemslos bei mir (unter win98 & win2000 pro.)

Auf jeden Fall muss ich jetzt den sekundären Monitor deaktivieren um in meinem Fall Halflife zu spielen ... mache ich das nicht bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

_Driver component sizes mis-match.
Retry to keep going. Cancel to exit._

ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen 


.suid


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2003)

Das sieht mir nach einem Fehler im Detonator-Treiber aus. Schon mit einer älteren Version versucht??


----------



## suid (11. März 2003)

ja, vor 1 minute 

geht wieder ... aber mich wundert es das Nvidia schreibt das es kein Treiberproblem ist, sondern das es mit OpenGL allgemein nicht geht ... aber es geht 

danke


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

das sind wieder diese faulen ausredeb von nvidia


----------

